# Design of the Next Generation TGV Begins



## jis (Sep 7, 2016)

From the _Railway Gazette_.... A joint project of SNCF and Alstom:



> Due to enter service in 2022, France’s future high speed trainset will offer ‘a real breakthrough in terms of competitiveness’, according to the project partners, reducing costs while offering passengers ‘a new experience’ in comfort and onboard services.
> 
> The project aims to reduce acquisition and operating costs by at least 20%, with the ‘material recyclability rate’ increased to over 90% and energy consumption reduced by at least 25%. The next-generation TGV is expected to offer a 20% increase in capacity, based on a more modular interior while at the same time offering passengers improved onboard services and connectivity.


You can read the whole article here.


----------

